# Sticky  Monthly Painting Deathmatch Calendar



## Boc

*Hello everyone! Welcome to the annual calendar for the*






Below you'll find the annual calendar of Painting Deathmatch categories, this way you'll be able to plan out what you paint or what you have on hand to allow you to more easily participate.

First off, the available categories are:

Free for All - _Any model or any sized unit from any company._
Single Miniature - _Any single miniature from any company on a base with a greatest dimension up to 40mm, or up to a 25mm narrow bike/cavalry base. If the miniature is not mounted on a base, then entrants must seek confirmation before entering.
_
Vehicle/Monster - _Any vehicle or monster from any company, or any miniature on a base with a greatest dimension 40mm or more, or any miniature on a bike/cavalry base greater than 25mm narrow.
_
Squad/Regiment - _Any squad, regiment, or other defined group of models from any company._

As you'll be able to see, the category rotates each month between one of these four options, so it's pretty easy to guess what will be next.



January - _Free for All_
February - _Single Miniature_
March - _Vehicle/Monster_
April - _Squad/Regiment_
May - _Free for All_
June - _Single Miniature_
July - _Vehicle/Monster_
August - _Squad/Regiment_
September - _Free for All_
October - _Single Miniature_
November - _Vehicle/Monster_
December - _Squad/Regiment_
​http://www.heresy-online.net//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Cunning idea Boc


----------



## Tawa

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Cunning idea Boc


Indeed! :so_happy:

Roll on June I guess


----------



## Tawa

Have we a thread for this month? 

Didn't want to start one myself and tread on any toes


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Tawa said:


> Have we a thread for this month?


We have.


----------



## Tawa

Dave T Hobbit said:


> We have.


Awesome! :so_happy:


----------



## Iraqiel

Keen for the October edition of this, I have my first ever finecast model coming just for it.


----------



## Nordicus

Darn it, why didn't I see this thread before. Now I have to buy another model, as all my other ones are primed and based 

Is the October thread up yet?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Nordicus said:


> Is the October thread up yet?


I have just created it.


----------



## Tawa

Count me in!


----------



## Boc

Everyone rep the shit out of Dave for picking up my incredible amounts of slack on this, thanks for covering my lazy arse, Dave!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Tweaked the definitions slightly to make it clearer which categories permit long but narrow bases, e.g. bike bases.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

So that casual browsers get to see the awesome, the entry and voting threads will be in the Painting and Modelling forum going forward.


----------

